# Dutch Window Blinds



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mrs G has just made these Dutch Blinds out of a couple of old throws.  
They have the facility to feed cardboard between the two layers for more insulation.
We will be testing them in a couple of weeks down in the south of France.
Maybe we will call them Scottish Blinds as Mrs G is a Scott


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

They look lovely, but I'm not too sure about the colour! :lol: :lol: 

Hint. :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> They look lovely, but I'm not too sure about the colour! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hint. :wink:


I know, I would have preferred a dark red or grey, but this was at hand and old throws from the van.

As long as they do the job, we can always do another set later :lol:

They are fastened with strong thick elastic and industrial Velcro on the top fasteners.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

They look OK to me - you hadn't posted the photos when I commented earlier! :wink: 

Should do the job nicely.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> They look lovely, but I'm not too sure about the colour! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hint. :wink:


Excellent and I bet you'll be glad of them. Very tasteful colour. I made a set for a caravan we had about 30 years ago and all I had was candy-striped deck-chair fabric. The end result made the van look a bit like something you might find on a fairground but they were very effective.

I've got a set I made out of silvered car windscreen covers which the manufacturers make to fit our van windows perfectly but they have to be well tied down on windy days.

G


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I love them! 

And now I have another item on my MH wish list. :wink:


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Ohhh, very good idea, I'll get the wife on it straight away!!


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I agree with Grizzly. They are very effective. We also had some about 30 years ago and kept them. Although not a good fit on the current van they do a job. perhaps we should also make some new ones.
Enjoy
p-c


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> They look OK to me - you hadn't posted the photos when I commented earlier! :wink:
> 
> Should do the job nicely.
> 
> Dave


Yes, I know, I had a minor problem when posting the photo's and I had to do a quick edit edit  
Thanks to everybody  
It is one of those little jobs we have been meaning to get around to for a few years, and at last we finally have.
We have just been to Aldi, to get some more wine :lol:  and managed to get some suitable cardboard to slip between the double layers. I am sure you know that cardboard has excellent insulation properties  Well it did when I was sleeping in doorways :wink: or so I am told :lol: 
We did think of car windscreen silver shades, and that would have been the other option!


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Top tip coming.....


I got a old beach mat, the one's with the foil effect coating on one side...and cut it to size, made great reflective covers when the windows were open. Held on with pegs

Suppose you could do the same with those foil effect windscreen covers from a pound shop..

Darren.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bimobil said:


> Top tip coming.....
> 
> I got a old beach mat, the one's with the foil effect coating on one side...and cut it to size, made great reflective covers when the windows were open. Held on with pegs
> 
> ...


We thought of those and then we wondered if the rubberised type with silver on one side could possibly melt on the window, and the straw type ones could scratch the glass. 
They probably wouldn't melt, but would get bl**dy hot


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Grath said:


> Bimobil said:
> 
> 
> > Top tip coming.....
> ...


These were the straw/grass type ones..that you buy for one euro or so. but with 'tanning' foil  on one side


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The Pound shop silvered windscreen covers we got have foam on one side and don't scratch. I've got one that lives inside the big over-cab window, between the pleated blind and the window, when we're somewhere hot or between trips. It makes a huge difference on hot days.

I carry several of them folded and have found lots of uses . Suspended from the bike rack they shade the fridge outlet when the sun is on it and that makes a noticeable difference.

G


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

The colour looks purple on my monitor, reminds me of...


WARNING
When I am an old woman I shall wear purple
With a red hat which doesn't go and doesn't suit me.
And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves
And satin sandals, and say we've no money for butter.
I shall sit down on the pavement when I'm tired
And gobble up samples in shops and press alarm bells
And run my stick along the public railings
And make up for the sobriety of my youth.
I shall go out in my slippers in the rain
And pick the flowers in other people's gardens ....... :wink:


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Don't forget the roof light you get a lot of heat in from it.

Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

inkey-2008 said:


> Don't forget the roof light you get a lot of heat in from it.
> 
> Andy


Indeed you do. I cut 2 squares of fabric from an old milium ironing board cover ( ie silvered one side and foam the other) and they fit neatly inside the pleated blinds of the kitchen roof light and the one over the main hab area. They're light enough that they don't damage the blinds. It's quite noticeable the difference they make.

If it is really sunny but we want air in the van then I push an umbrella through the open roof vent and open the umbrella when it's through. It then stops the sun getting in but does not stop air getting in. If you angle the umbrella it can act like the scuttle on a ship and direct air down into the van. Does look a bit odd but I'd rather be cool !

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > They look lovely, but I'm not too sure about the colour! :lol: :lol:
> ...


I've not seen any for a few years, but we were on an aire near St Tropez and the italian van next to us had similar "silver" screens on the side windows, they were fitted into the slot on the top of the windows, and attached at the bottom with elasticated bits. Talking to them, his wife had made them up (the whole 'van was self build). It seems a useful add-on for hot climates to shade the van.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> I've not seen any for a few years, but we were on an aire near St Tropez and the italian van next to us had similar "silver" screens on the side windows,
> 
> .


Slightly OT so apologies, but I reckon there used to be more evolution of ideas for van gadgets than there is now.

I think my Dad was the first person to make a pair of flat wooden shapes that slotted onto the grab handles at each end of their caravan and, with cords stretching the length of the van between them, was excellent for drying clothes. That was probably 40 odd years ago. People came up and copied the idea and made their own and now you can buy plastic ones from camping shops.

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > I've not seen any for a few years, but we were on an aire near St Tropez and the italian van next to us had similar "silver" screens on the side windows,
> ...


  seen them around, G! Maybe a miised opportunity for patenting it !


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Just like my bike rack*

Just like my yellow block & outside mat storage idea.
Although, I have lots of storage room within the garage, this keeps wet and dirt outside, and no need to mess about cleaning them prior to getting on the road


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm sure I must be mising the point of these blinds, but wouldn't it be easier to wind out the awning that you have??


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hymervanman said:


> I'm sure I must be mising the point of these blinds, but wouldn't it be easier to wind out the awning that you have??


The blinds are usable on both sides of the van, (no awning on the other side, also when the sun is coming from behind, even with the awning out, it shines on the rear most window.
They were just chucked on those windows to check they fitted OK.  
Oh, the windows are the same size on the other side!
Also, don't forget on some Aire's, awning use is not possible!


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

We use the cheap silver windscreen covers. Nothing clever just attach them with clothes pegs. It really works in hot countries. Off to Greece in a week will be using them there !


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Morning Graham,

We had a set made up in Morocco for about £12, very tasteful in a Blue and white stripe.  
Before that we just used to peg towels over the windows.

As you say, they are good at keeping direct sunlight out of the van.

Didn't realise they were called Dutch Blinds so I've learn't something today. :wink: 

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> Morning Graham,
> 
> We had a set made up in Morocco for about £12, very tasteful in a Blue and white stripe.
> Before that we just used to peg towels over the windows.
> ...


Hi Pete, good morning to you!
I bet yours look really good. Yes, we also have used make shift things, but as we had some material at hand, we just had a go  
As far as I know they are Dutch Blinds, I have many times seen them referred as, but someone will probably tell us differently :lol:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We have a similar cover for our widows. Only the one as the windows are the same on each side. 

They are made of curtain lining and so, while they provide shade, they don't stop too much light and make the inside of the van gloomy. They are held in place by little diagonal pockets that the corners of the window fit into.

Cronkletta also made up a screen cover out of the same material. These kept the inside of the van bright but not dazzlingly so. They, like any other screen cover, also give some privacy.

She used our insulated covers as a pattern. These are great but only during dry weather. Because of this we recently sourced a light weight water resistant material and she has made another set out of this. This doesn't let as much light in but take up very little room compared with the insulated ones.

These had their first trial at Shabbington and performed well even when tested by a very heavy downpour.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*throws*

hi Grath, wife and I like them too 11 but better watch the missus does not give you a kick up the jacksy for spelling "Scot" with 2 t's !!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*throws*

hi Grath, wife and I like them too 11 but better watch the missus does not give you a kick up the jacksy for spelling "Scot" with 2 t's !!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: throws*



metblue said:


> hi Grath, wife and I like them too 11 but better watch the missus does not give you a kick up the jacksy for spelling "Scot" with 2 t's !!
> :lol: :lol:


She is my little Scottish Terrier :lol: I'll tell her spell check went wrong :lol: USA version or outer Mongolia :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Graham, found a piccy of one of our canopies, sorry Dutch Blinds :lol: ....

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Very smart Pete  makes ours look tatty  
They do look a very nice fit


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Grath said:


> ........ makes ours look tatty
> 
> D


I do hope your wife-who made the blinds -doesn't read this forum ! Your blinds will do the job and cost nothing. That's the important thing !

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Agree with G, yours are absolutely fine, 

I mentioned ours make it look a bit like an ice cream van but who am I to argue as the missus likes and paid for them. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > ........ makes ours look tatty
> ...


I know G. I just went outside and told her  
I was only joking and I am very happy with them, and as you say, they were almost free.
The material was about to be rags :wink: I only had to buy the elastic as I already had the Velcro to fasten two elastic bits together  
Pete's do look very smart though


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You say you've put cardboard under them for extra insulation - ? Have you thought of using some of that thin, foamed sheet, the sort that is used for packaging, instead ? A piece of it could be cut to the size of the window and sewn onto the underside of the blind. Lighter, less likely to scratch and will fold up for storage.

G


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> You say you've put cardboard under them for extra insulation - ? Have you thought of using some of that thin, foamed sheet, the sort that is used for packaging, instead ? A piece of it could be cut to the size of the window and sewn onto the underside of the blind. Lighter, less likely to scratch and will fold up for storage.
> 
> G


Thanks G
Our blinds are basically a couple of throws from our previous van. Each throw is folded in half and sewn together with one open end (the bottom) forming a pocket. The cardboard will just slide inside and has no chance of scratching. The material folds up very small, and the cardboard is now stored under a bunk. We will have to see how it goes, and can change to any other material as and when.
We did consider foam as the main material, but were concerned that it could possibly melt in the heat onto the window. I doubt it would but ?


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We just use towels pegged on, or pinned at top corners. They don't look as smart as yours, but they do have an advantage: we soak the towels first and wring them out, and the evaporationremoves heat from inside the van. When they dry out, we just spray them with more water.


----------

